# χόρτασε η ψείρα και βγήκε στο γιακά = he's got too big for his boots



## nickel (May 13, 2010)

Την παροιμία «χόρτασε η ψείρα και βγήκε στο γιακά» την ακούσαμε χτες από τον υπουργό δικαιοσύνης, μόνο που είπε «χόρτασε η ψείρα και βγήκε στο γιλέκο», όπως ακούγεται και στο 



.

Σύμφωνα με το slang.gr:

*χόρτασε η ψείρα και βγήκε στο γιακά*
Έκφραση που δείχνει αναίδεια, θράσος. Λέγεται για περιπτώσεις που κάποιος υπερβαίνει τα εσκεμμένα (sic) και ζητάει ή κάνει πράγματα που δεν αρμόζουν στη θέση του, π.χ. όταν κάποιος νέος σε κάποιο χώρο ζητά πράγματα που οι παλιότεροι δεν έχουν κατακτήσει ακόμη, ή όταν ο νέος φαντάρος ζητάει καλύτερο νούμερο κλπ.
- Ε νέος, τσάκα την τσαπού!
- Δε σ' άκουσα, πάρε το μηδέν.
- Επ, τι έχουμε εδώ; Μαγκεψάμαν; Κοίτα να δεις, χόρτασε η ψείρα και βγήκε στο γιακά...

Έχουμε δηλαδή να κάνουμε με κάποιον που:
gets above himself
steps out of line
comes the high and mighty
forgets his place
rises above his station
και, κυρίως,
*has got too big for his boots*

Τον οβολό σας. Τα ελληνικά σας συνώνυμα, που είναι αρκετά. Γίνονται δεκτά και βίντεο. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 13, 2010)

Καλημέρα,
Αυτή την παροιμία την πρωτάκουσα χτες. Μια πρώτη συνεισφορά με παρόμοιες:

Σηκώθηκαν τα πόδια να δείρουν το κεφάλι.
Σηκώθηκαν τα λάχανα να δείρουν το μανάβη.
Η αλεπού εκατό, τ' αλεπόπουλα εκατόν δέκα.
Έκανε κι η μύγα κώλο, κι έχεσε τον κόσμο όλο.


----------



## sarant (May 13, 2010)

Την παροιμία του Καστανίδη την είχα ακούσει αλλά δεν τη βρήκα στα κιτάπια μου. Βέβαια, αν ήταν στον Πολίτη θα είναι στο αδημοσίευτο κομμάτι, αφού Ψ.

Νομίζω, χωρίς βεβαιότητα, ότι κυρίως λέγεται για κάποιον που ήταν άσημος-φτωχός-ταπεινός και τώρα πιάστηκε και απέκτησε θάρρος/θράσος. 

Να προστεθεί και το αθυρόστομο:
Οι μούτσοι που γαμούσαμε γίναν καπεταναίοι.


----------



## Palavra (May 13, 2010)

Το νομίζει ότι έπιασε τον πάπα κτλ κτλ, θα μπορούσε να θεωρηθεί συνώνυμο;


----------



## daeman (May 13, 2010)

Καλημέρα.
Άλλα δυο παρόμοια, το ένα παράφραση του "σηκώθηκαν τα πόδια" 
και το άλλο αθυρόστομο και πολιτικά ασταναπάν καθόλου πολιτικά ορθό :
Σηκωθήκαν τα περίπτερα να τα βάλουν με τις πολυκατοικίες.
Πούστηδες και παλικάρια γίνανε μαλλιά-κουβάρια.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 13, 2010)

daeman said:


> Πούστηδες και παλικάρια γίνανε μαλλιά-κουβάρια.


Το έχω ακούσει και πιο κυριλέ, ως «Αδελφές και παλικάρια...», αλλά ταιριάζει; Δεν είναι περισσότερο «ταξική» η έννοιά του;


----------



## daeman (May 13, 2010)

Δεν ξέρω (δεν το χρησιμοποιώ), αλλά όποτε το άκουσα απευθυνόταν από την "τάξη" των παλιών στην "τάξη" των ψαριών νέων σ' έναν χώρο, χωρίς άλλη ταξική απόχρωση.


----------



## bl00m (May 13, 2010)

Ούτε εγώ την είχα ακούσει και δεν ξέρω πώς χρησιμοποιείται, αλλά δεν μπορεί να ήρθαν μόνο σε μένα αυτόματα οι λέξεις "παράσιτο" και "αφαίμαξη".  

Δεν έχω κάτι να αντιπροτείνω, δυστυχώς.


----------



## pshleas (May 26, 2010)

Μαγκέψαν τα μανταλάκια και κάνουν μονόζυγο στο σύρμα.

Μαγκέψαν τα τούβλα και σφυρίζουν απ' τις τρύπες τους.

Μαγκέψαν και οι φελλοί κι αρχίσαν τις βουτιές ( / τα μακροβούτια)

Μαγκέψαν και οι κότες και κάνουν τα πούπουλά τους χωρίστρα.

Σηκωθήκαν τα μαρούλια να χτυπήσουν τον μανάβη.

Σηκωθήκαν τα ρηχά τα πιάτα και ζητήσανε και σούπα.


----------



## daeman (Jun 5, 2010)

Άλλες δυο παραλλαγές: 

Έγιναν τ' αγγειά θυμιατά και τα σκατά λιβάνια (από σχόλιο του ΤΑΚ στο 40κειο).

Βροντάν όλα τα σίδερα, βροντά κι η σακοράφα.

...


----------



## nickel (Jun 7, 2010)

Την τσάκωσα την παροιμία και στο παλιό του Μηλιώκα. Λέει εκεί:

Σε ντύνω, σε ταΐζω, σε σπιτώνω,
σε πήρα με κουμπάρο και παπά,
και ήθελα από σένα ένα μόνο,
να περπατάς στο πλάι μου σεμνά.
*
Η ψείρα, όμως, λέει μια παροιμία,
όταν χορτάσει βγαίνει στο γιακά,*
και σ' έπιασα στα πράσα μια πρωία
με κάποιο μικρομέγαλο λαπά.






«στο βιζαβί», από το vis-à-vis — για όσους κοπιάρουν στίχους


----------



## sarant (Jun 7, 2010)

Είναι πολύ αστείο που μερικοί (άσχετοι με τα γλωσσικά, προφανώς) γράφουν vis a vue -λες κι αν έγραφαν βιζαβί θα τους έπεφτε η μύτη!


----------

